# Updated.Uber driver who was recorded fondling self, harassing female passenger is charged



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

http://www.nj.com/news/index.ssf/20...self_next_to_female_passenger_report_says.htm
Uber says it has fired a driver after he was allegedly recorded fondling himself in the back of a car as he complimented his female passenger's body.

A story posted by The Daily Mail quoted a spokesman for Uber saying the driver would no longer be doing any work for the ride sharing app.

"The driver has been permanently removed from the Uber platform for his inappropriate behavior, and we have reached out to the rider to apologize for such an uncomfortable experience," the spokesman told The Daily Mail.

Uber later said the driver was a partner on the UberBLACK platform, licensed through the Philadelphia Parking Authority. The company added that the video was taken nearly two weeks ago, and said it had not determined whether the incident occurred on an Uber trip.

The video (WARNING: Contains graphic content) was posted on Facebook by a man who said he was a friend of the woman in the car.

The Facebook post states, "My friend just shared this on her page from a Uber trip she had tonight in Avalon, N.J. tonight. The driver got in the backseat with her and started fondling himself."

The video shows a middle aged man rubbing his crotch over his pants as he tells the woman in a heavy accent, "I love your body. My god, I love your body. Your body is beautiful."

The woman says to him, in slurred speech, "I don't, I don't," though it's not clear from the video what she means.

The man then tells her, "No, you do, you do. Why you say you don't? You do."

"What do you want me to do?" he says to her.

"I don't know," she says. "(Inaudible) buggin' me out."

The man then gets out of the car as he tells her, "Have a good night. Call me, alright?"

The Uber trip apparently originated in Sea Isle City and ended in Avalon. It was not immediately clear if the woman contacted police.

There is a bill pending in New Jerseythat would impose regulations on Uber and other ride-sharing apps like those governing the taxi industry, including requiring background checks for drivers.

Jeffrey Shanker, president of the Limousine Association of New Jersey, said the incident "clearly demonstrates why common sense reform for additional public safety protection is needed," for ride sharing apps.


----------



## Pubsber (Mar 24, 2015)

He was providing above and beyond customer service to get a 5 star rating.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Surge ride for the old man.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

My advice: Don't drink the free water.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Man! What a desperate! That was his idea of foreplay?


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

Pubsber said:


> He was providing above and beyond customer service to get a 5 star rating.


I could only imagine what he would've done for 6*


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

LAndreas said:


> Just a preemptive post because some trolls will not read the whole text and blather on how fingerprinting and more (costly) regulation would have prevented a thing like that:
> 
> "the driver was a partner on the UberBLACK platform, * licensed through the Philadelphia Parking Authority *."


No one asked for your opinion trollsky.


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Man! What a desperate! That was his idea of foreplay?


Misuse of his hammer.


----------



## UberRidiculous (May 19, 2015)

Ohhhhh it was the rider's recording. My first thought was to wonder if the video came through the Uber App 'God View'. Hahaha


----------



## dallas_female_driver (Jun 1, 2015)

Yikes.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

video or it didnt happen


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

maybe he watched this video one too many times.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I wonder why she just didn't get out of the car but instead shot a video of it.


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Lidman said:


> I wonder why she just didn't get out of the car but instead shot a video of it.


That wouldn't have gotten any views on YouTube.


----------



## dallas_female_driver (Jun 1, 2015)

Why shouldn't she have video'd the sexual assault?


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

ATLrider said:


> video or it didnt happen


The video is on this page:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...Uber-driver-gets-backseat-gropes-himself.html

Scroll down


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

Wow! And the authorities still have to file a subpoena to get this creeps identity from Uber for the lewd act... A couple of years ago I got a call from one of the hotels off of Ventura Blvd and a young man came out and demanded to see my taxicab permit. I took it out of its holder where it was properly displayed on the dashboard for all to see and complied with his request. He jotted down some info and gave me the permit back when he got into my cab. I was wondering why he did so. He told me he was here vacationing from Italy and the cab driver before me ripped him off. He was charged $80 for what is supposed to be a $20 trip. He told me that's the reason he demanded my permit up front and wrote down the info incase I do the same he has my permit number, name, fleet, and phone number for DOT and company for reporting. Not to mention my driver license is also on the permit.

Does Uber have any of the above for passenger reconciliation?

Shame on Travis Kalanick and all those who supported him, support him, and continue to do so.


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

I actually have another theory after watching the video. If you listen carefully, he says: "you do, you do? Why you say you *do*?" Not 'don't' as reported on the article. (He meant 'why did you say you would?).

I'm guessing she baited him into this situation by saying she would do something. That's why he gave up as soon as she said: 'No, I don't'. His reaction also seemed as if he did not expect that answer.

Also, the passenger did not seem too worried and wasn't trying to unlock the door even though they reached the destination. I doubt she was too drunk in the middle of the day!

Doesn't mean that this creepy man is innocent. He would be guilty of stupidity if my theory was correct.

I might be wrong of course. But that was my observation from the video.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Why did YouTube yank this video of a creepy Uber driver fondling himself?*
*http://fusion.net/story/145285/why-..._campaign=socialshare&utm_content=desktop+top*


----------



## arto71 (Sep 20, 2014)

*Uber driver who was recorded fondling self, harassing female passenger is charged*

http://www.nj.com/cape-may-county/i...r_recorded_fondling_self_harassing_femal.html


----------

